# Rear Subwoofer Replacement



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey everyone, I've been gettin sick of the crummy sound coming from the OEM subs, so I've been lookin at replacing them.

Anyhow, the factory ones are what? 6-7 inches? I think I read that you can put 8 inch subs in there with little hassle, maybe there was even mention of squeezin 10's in the decklid? 

What kind of dimensions will I be dealing with? around, and also depth wise (from decklid to gas tank). There were some verrrrry nice camrbidge sound subs I was looking at that are 8ohm 8" and intended for home stereo use, except they are awesome and relatively cheap, however apparently they are 12 inches depth wise. Wanted to get some feedback from you guys.

Any good priced subs you guys have used that fir back there? I have a nice memphis amp lined up to use with the subs, bout 500watts btw.
arty:


----------



## dub29 (Aug 21, 2008)

the subs are 6 3/4 2 ohm 8 10 12 what fit with cut but gas tank mite be an issue.


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

lol, well, I pulled back the carpet in the trunk and it looks like 4-6 inches from the decklid to the gas tank; guess those cambridge sound subs will definitely not work.

Prolly just throw some cheap 8's in there... turn the factory amp down, then add a ten or a twelve with that memphis in the trunk... If only that gas tank weren't there..... Having a fuel cell is cool, but uh, yeah... the subs and of course not being able to fold the back seats down blows.


----------

